# Drift breaker down



## T_Ruff (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm in need of some good parts or good guidance on where to go from here. It appears that I have some excessive wear on the shaft powering the driving member of the friction disk drive and it is allowing the driver to move around taking the pressure of the driven disk, anyone else run into this?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T_Ruff (Feb 2, 2016)

Forgot the pictures









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like one I used to have. There is a brass bushing on each side of the bracket that holds the shaft. IIRC it's comparable to the ones used on the axels. Pull the shaft and replace the bushings. Big thing to check though, the shaft in mine was cut from the wear with the worn bushings. 


Hope that helps. Good luck


----------

